# ga16de power hehehe



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

got my new sony dscp10 digi cam for my bday
http://sr20us.directgalaxy.com/albums/demo/Picture_011.mpg


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

sounds nice :thumbup:


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

i like :thumbup: , sounds just like my car


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

XtremE said:


> got my new sony dscp10 digi cam for my bday
> http://sr20us.directgalaxy.com/albums/demo/Picture_011.mpg


What kind of exhaust is that?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> What kind of exhaust is that?


2" catback with resonator and a 3A racing DTM muffler


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

man you are mighty rough on that shifter, wouldnt want you driving my ride like that. Why do you shift with your whole hand around the shifter?

exhaust sounds nice though


----------

